# String analysieren, zerlegen und überarbeiten



## SBS (22. Sep 2006)

Nabend!

Ich bin nicht gerade ein Meister wenn es darum geht Strings zu zerlegen oder zu analysieren. Vielleicht ist da ja jemand wesentlich fiter als ich und könnte mir bei diesen 2 kleinen Sachen kurz helfen.

Ich habe 2 Strings, die wie folgt aussehen.

1.)
[C:\Documents and Settings\SBS\Desktop, My Network Places, \\Mobile\sync]

und 

2.)
[C:\Documents and Settings\SBS\Desktop, My Computer, C:\, C:\Data, C:\Data\uni, C:\Data\uni\aglets]

Diese stammen aus einer FileTreeNode Klasse und werden so geliefert wenn man über getSelectionPath sich den Pfad holt.

Problem ist nun, dass mich davon nur jeweils das letzte Element interessiert, und bei diesem die \ verdoppelt werden müssen.

Quasi vom zweiten String aus meinem Beispiel soll nur  c:\\data\\uni\\aglets  überbleiben.
Ein Problem dabei sehe ich unter anderem darin, dass der Pfad ja immer dynamisch ist von der Länge, sodass man nicht immer sagen kann, dass man per substring()  eine gewissen Anzahl von Zeichen abschneidet..

Vielleicht kann man irgendwie von hinten heran gehen und nur bis zum Komma gehen? oder irgendwie so?

Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand mir dabei helfen könnte, ich bin nicht nur sehr unter Zeitdruck mit meinem Projekt, sondern, wie auch schon erwähnt, nicht gerade firm mit diesen Dingen.

Allerbesten Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2006)

```
String result = "\\\\"+input.substring(lastIndexOf("\\"));
```


----------



## SBS (23. Sep 2006)

Hi,

woher ist denn lastIndexOf() ? 
Das wird mir im Eclipse immer als undefined markiert?

sorry, falls es ne sehr dumme Frage ist.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2006)

sorry, typo...
muss natürlich input.lastIndexOf heißen


----------



## SBS (23. Sep 2006)

Dankeschön.


----------

